# htaccess: Problem mit Verzeichnissen



## Identität (2. September 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich ein Verzeichnis aufrufen möchte welches real existiert, versucht meine htaccess-Datei diese nach den anderen Regeln auszuführen, wobei das Verzeichnis davon ausgeschlossen wird.

Folgende Seite ist betroffen: VPS. Über eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!

Das passiert aber  nur, wenn ich es so aufrufe:
http://www.damain.de/verzeichnis/

So funktioniert die Ausnahme korrekt:
http://www.damain.de/verzeichnis/index.php 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? So sieht die Datei aus:


```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.domain.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.de/$1 [L,R=301]


RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/blog
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/verzeichnis

RewriteRule ^(agb)/$ index.php?page=agb [L]
RewriteRule ^(impressum)/$ index.php?page=impressum [L]

RewriteRule ^(.*)/$ index.php?content=$1
RewriteRule ^go/(.*)$ index.php?content=go&code=$1
```


----------

